# how to add some packages to customized freebsd iso image



## dikshie (Nov 16, 2008)

hi,
how to add packages to customized freebsd iso image?
i follow http://romana.now.ie/writing/customfreebsdiso.html
and it works well BUT i need to include some packages such as xorp, net-snmp, etc.

thanks!


----------



## warinthepocket (Nov 16, 2008)

give http://www.gsoft.com.au/~doconnor/FreeBSD-release-2.html a look


----------



## MG (Nov 17, 2008)

Get the source tarfile, mount your iso, enter the source dir, then:
make install DESTDIR=/iso_mountpt
This should do the work for most apps but i'm not sure this is the right way to do it.


----------

